# J's Only: How often are you late?



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm early for appointments, interviews, public transportation, the critical stuff. Everything else and my inner Gandalf comes out: _A wizard is never late nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to. _My friends might be kept 5 to 10 minutes late at most on an occasion or two for as much as I can help it. But that's usually due to digestive matters.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> How often do you run late to school, work, appointments, etc...? What would those close to you say about your reputation for being on time?
> 
> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with being Introverted or Extroverted; Perceiving or Judging?
> 
> I'm an INTJ and I'm usually late to my first appointment of the day, no matter what it is, even work. I also always run late when I have to meet up with someone to go eat, to a show, etc... I'm a procrastinator so I know that adds to the problem. :dry:


"An INTJ is never late. Nor is he early. He always arrives *precisely* when he means to."


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

never
i always anticipate problems such as traffic, construction, accidents
now me sister on the other hand is a totally different story
she's so bad at time management when my family had a gathering they would tell her the party started 2 hours before it actually had
and she would still show up late:laughing:


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

LMAO g_w true indeed


----------



## bigdipper (Sep 9, 2016)

It really depends on the situation. For an appointment, I am never late, and I usually arrive earlier to get a feeling of the setting, especially if it's new to me. But if I am hanging with friends, I show up when I show up, and actually prefer to be on the late side


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Where's the option for HALF OF THE TIME ?? :crying:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Sun Daeva said:


> Where's the option for HALF OF THE TIME ?? :crying:


Sorry there wasn't enough room for more options.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I am never late. Even if I try real hard to be late to somewhere I don't want to go, I am still either 10 minutes early or punctual. I once tried to be late at an event only to find out that they had a reputation of never starting on time.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Never.



g_w said:


> "An INTJ is never late. Nor is he early. He always arrives *precisely* when he means to."


True, unless you run into the truly unexpected. Like say, Saruman.
Also note, Gandalf was an INFJ, not an INTJ. Elrond is an INTJ.
As per this scene here, it is clearly Ni+Fe vs Ni+Te. Note that Gandalf's first concern is for Frodo, and Elrond's is the strategic consequences of their choices. Also note that Gandalf's planning revolves around a person, rather than Elrond who is focused entirely on the strategic situation. For which is hopeless and he is planning a flee.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Mmmm said:


> How often do you run late to school, work, appointments, etc...? What would those close to you say about your reputation for being on time?


It usually takes extraordinary circumstances for me to be late. I'm typically early by 15-20 minutes and I will almost always give myself enough time to account for short-notice events that would otherwise make me late if I had given myself less time.


----------



## janethejedi525 (Sep 28, 2016)

I always have to arrive at least 5 minutes before the appointment, or else I begin to feel very stressed out and my whole day can be affected by this.


----------

